# Dick's Sporting Goods



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/28/...r-will-stop-selling-assault-style-rifles.html

The reason they carried them in Field and Stream after Sandy Hook is because sales were good in those stores. It's interesting, they never stopped selling bulk .223, or AR Mag's at Dick's though. Same with .22 and high capacity mags.

On the major gun retailer - I didn't know that was the case besides Black Friday?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Wouldn't any gun used to shoot at or kill someone become an "assault" weapon?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

HighNDry said:


> Wouldn't any gun used to shoot at or kill someone become an "assault" weapon?


Only if it has a barrel shroud...and a threaded barrel tip.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If a 20 year old kid wanted to make a name for himself all he would need to do is to walk into a Dick's and try to purchase a rifle. Then when they refused to sell it to him all he would need to do is to find a blood sucker (lawyer) and file a age discrimination suit against them since federal law says he only needs to be 18. 

It would be no different than a baker refusing to sell a wedding cake to a gay couple.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

HighNDry said:


> Wouldn't any gun used to shoot at or kill someone become an "assault" weapon?


Well I watched CNN. It needs to be loud and you need to be able to switch it to, quote, "full semi-auto"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dicks blows. I bought my boy a dozen arrows for his new bow there, they had a nice sale on gold tips. Well they F'd that up by getting glue in the guides of most of the arrows (I had a post on that a while back). People working there couldn't care less about customer support, or having anything beyond even the smallest nugget of knowledge on actual items or use. Terrible place to shop unless maybe you quickly need a pair of socks or something and there isnt a walmart closer by.

I'd much rather hit up Sportsmans, Gunnies or Cabelas for gear. 


-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> If a 20 year old kid wanted to make a name for himself all he would need to do is to walk into a Dick's and try to purchase a rifle. Then when they refused to sell it to him all he would need to do is to find a blood sucker (lawyer) and file a age discrimination suit against them since federal law says he only needs to be 18.
> 
> It would be no different than a baker refusing to sell a wedding cake to a gay couple.


That's funny, that is the first thought I had when I heard it on the news this morning.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Not a patron of Big 5 as they never seemed like a quality store to begin with. As I've gotten older I tend to support more local and more specialized stores because they tend to have greater expertise and superior customer service.

But I've also moved away from my certainty of economic boycotts. If I were to listen to the advice of every advocate for one of my values I would have an extremely difficult time buying anything beyond farmer's market green onions and upcycled sweaters from the homeless. I have no desire to dissuade anyone from doing such I just no longer know how to implement the "voting with my dollars" strategy in a meaningful way. I apply that as much to questioning the credit cards dropping NRA discounts as I do wondering which beer or pizza to buy because of a CEOs personal politics. I just don't know how to justify and sustain that practice anymore.

And it sounds like the validity of any class action or any individual lawsuit will only be valid in a state by state basis. Federal civil rights age based discrimination only kicks in at age 40 and above. But some states extend that to as low as age 18 so its possible some individuals could challenge this. Of note, some local stores have individually been changing there policy for years but not garnering national attention like a major chain like this. My guess is the Dicks Sporting Goods age policy will be successfully challenged but it will be interesting to see what the corporations policy will do in response: revert back to standard federal law requirements, state by state policy, no longer sell fire arms, etc. Would be interesting to know what the conversation between company management and their lawyers looked like before this announcement.

Gonna be a bumpy road for a while.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The only thing that has been benifical to Dick's in the last few years is the bankruptcy of Sports Authority.
The sporting goods industry is still trying to work through that fiasco.
Sooner rather than later Dick's business model will fail. Any time a retailer puts so many demands on suppliers it comes to a point when said suppliers will have to say "Sorry I can't afford to do business with you anymore"
Dick's doesn't even want to be involved in the sourcing and production of the product they sell. They would be completely screwed up.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Dicks blows.... Terrible place to shop unless maybe you quickly need a pair of socks or something and there isnt a walmart closer by.
> 
> I'd much rather hit up Sportsmans, Gunnies or Cabelas for gear.
> 
> -DallanC


It's all perspective. When options are limited, Dick's is great. Try buying girl's softball clothing / equipment in Cedar City. There are some things that you just can't buy off the internet and know what you are getting -- and girl's clothing is included. Dick's is great for that.

As for Sportsman's, etc. Ugh. I thought I'd be thrilled to have a Sportsman's in Cedar. Unfortunately, I've walked out of that store shaking my head in frustration more times than I've walked out as a satisfied customer. Again, it's all perspective. these big-box stores just hire people to fill a spot, and then hope to train them to a satisfactory level. Not all employees are passionate about what they do for a living. You can't fault the store for that.

Age discrimination. Is this valid? Personally, I have no issue at all with Dick's making their policy to not sell to individuals under 21. Reminds me of private land owners making more restrictive fishing rules for clients.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

PBH,

Age is a protected class in federal civil rights law, though only 40 and above from what I can tell. In general civil rights law make it illegal to make policy or decisions based on such protected classes. So the fishing comparison only works if the policy is different based on those classes, ie if people of different age, sex, religion, race, etc, experience different policies based on those facets.

States are different. Its up to each state to add protections above the federal threshold and the outcome is mixed.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The thing with this move, is you can bet it is calculated. I'm guessing (and Dick's clearly knows) that firearms sales are an incredibly small percentage of their business. Firearms are quite durable, and don't wear out that often. And people that do wear them out probably do not buy them at a store where you also buy softball cleats for your daughter. 

Now that said, this move is clearly calculated to show to all the scared soccer moms and dads out there, that they care about your kids. And my guess is that they'll eventually drop firearms sales all together, which won't be a significant drop in revenue. And will be more than overshadowed by the many that will now go there first for team sporting equipment (which seems to be their bread and butter anyway) that wears out, and kids need new ones every season, and the soccer moms and dads will be happy to support a company that cares about their kids. So I'm guessing Dick's will make far more friends with this move, than enemies.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The thing with this move, is you can bet it is calculated. I'm guessing (and Dick's clearly knows) that firearms sales are an incredibly small percentage of their business. Firearms are quite durable, and don't wear out that often. And people that do wear them out probably do not buy them at a store where you also buy softball cleats for your daughter.


You're right. I'll bet stores like Field & Stream would be a much better option for people to buy firearms than Dick's.

(just stirring the pot. I agree with your post for the most part)


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree, boycotting is often a trivial thing, especially when one jackwagon does something illegal in the hunting and fishing world and every vigilante lynch mobber wants to boycott Plano, UA, Frogg Toggs, Gulp, and on and on.

Dick's is making an political statement. One for semi-auto .223's and one for age.

Not sure how this plays into civil rights issues of buying a rifle. Now, it very well is if they say we will no longer sell one to anyone of Latin-American or African-American descent.

On second thought it probably is against a civil right. An 18 yr old has the right to vote and right to be drafted. They have the right to marriage without parental consent and have the right to establish a domicile. 

They cannot buy a handgun or ammo for it. But we're not talking about handguns here...


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

So i researched the claim I forwarded about age discrimination and civil rights and I can't find any federal statute that deals with age alone. Its not part of the Civil Rights Act of 1964. And the situation is not covered by the Age Discrimination Act of 1975 as it only deals with public or government programs that receive federal aid. And its not covered by employment law (ADEA), obviously.

I assumed the legal claims I saw were valid given the source but I can't find any such law. Sorry for not verifying that first before posting potential misinformation.

In summary, it does not appear age is a protected class in general federal civil rights law.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> The thing with this move, is you can bet it is calculated. I'm guessing (and Dick's clearly knows) that firearms sales are an incredibly small percentage of their business. Firearms are quite durable, and don't wear out that often.


Apparently from an article on front page of MSN, that is incorrect.



> It is unclear how many guns Dick's Sporting Goods stores sell annually. *But firearms are clearly an important part of Dick's business. Last summer, Dick's stock price dropped 19% in one day after reporting decreasing same-store sales*


19% one day stock drop is HUGE when they reported drop in sales due to lower gun sales.

-DallanC


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I quit Dicks last time they did this publicity stunt. Never been back. 

I kinda wonder what Scheels will do, I believe last go around they took their firearms off the internet. I quit them at the same time.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dicks is OK if you need a golf ball. Other than that, they blow!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Walmart jumped on board now.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/28/business/walmart-gun-age-increase.html


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

One other forum I occasionally visit is having a war over whether or not such a restriction on what is other wise a "right" constitutes age based discrimination. 

Holy moley this is spiraling out of control. Trump earlier today said he will enact some form of gun control through executive order if need be.


-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Trump will make a big mistake if that is the case...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like Trump and Dicks have something in common.————SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

DallanC said:


> One other forum I occasionally visit is having a war over whether or not such a restriction on what is other wise a "right" constitutes age based discrimination.
> 
> Holy moley this is spiraling out of control. Trump earlier today said he will enact some form of gun control through executive order if need be.
> 
> -DallanC


I wonder how these would do in front of the Court of Appeals though. If it is fought and found "unconstitutional" it would likely set a precedent for all gun based executive orders moving forward.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Hard core gun owners that stand behind the NRA's no yield, no compromise, dig in your heels, all or nothing position, need to keep in mind and remember there is a "nothing" side to this. 
I fear if some sort of compromise isn't reached before too many more mass shootings happen...oh, and it will happen again... some day there may be a simple yes or no vote, and the radicals on the no side might win.
Sometimes the big dog in the fight gets out smarted, and out maneuvered and loses.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh I think the future is well worse than that... we have a $120 trillion debt bill coming due in the near future that there is absolutely no hope of ever repaying. I've spent well over 1000 hours researching the issues and the future is very very bleak. I feel like Americans are about to be run over by a slow moving Glacier, you look out the window and see it there, but it only moves a short distance a year and think "meh, we'll worry about it later". Then one day it falls on your house and people will scream "OMG, WHAT CAN WE DO". My economics teacher taught this in the 1980s and said how epically screwed we would be... and now that we are 25 years further down the road, its even worse than he taught it would be. Minimally I think will be the end of the US Dollar, worse case its really the end of America, and breakup of US States into smaller entities.

You guys ever see the movie: The Road? How about Book of Eli?

But hey, eat drink and be merry right? 


-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I agree Dallan, bigger problems on the horizon than gun legislation. One of my economics professor's agreed in a class discussion we may yet see some sort of economic "anomaly" that would pale The Great Depression. In an event like that, the ability for home defense is ever more important...


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Not that it matters much one way or the other, but the last time I looked, the national debt was right around $20 trillion, not $120 trillion.

America may fall, in fact it surely will some day. Italy fell one day a while back(about 1500 years ago) but the world is still here.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you get bored here is something to watch.

http://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kroger took the big step.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...der-21-years-old/ar-BBJKmdN?OCID=ansmsnnews11

I've never known Kroger or Fred Meyer to sell firearms. I remember seeing camping gear, but not for quite some time.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

.45 said:


> Kroger took the big step.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/com...der-21-years-old/ar-BBJKmdN?OCID=ansmsnnews11
> 
> I've never known Kroger or Fred Meyer to sell firearms. I remember seeing camping gear, but not for quite some time.


Capitalism trumps politics and legislating. Free market economy trumps capitalism...


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep someday the radical left might win the vote. But how did "Prohabition" work?

And sometimes the big dog gets tired of the little dog nipping at his heals and the little dog gets mauled......


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

________


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> ________


LOVE THAT!

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Not that it matters much one way or the other, but the last time I looked, the national debt was right around $20 trillion, not $120 trillion.


The acknowledged debt is 20 trillion. Problem is the government is playing around with the numbers, and because its not due "now", they aren't counting most of the debt.

I've always told people on that USDebtClock.org website, the scariest numbers are actually at the bottom. Go to the bottom, center.

*US Unfunded Liabilities: $112,229,761,999,999*

Thats government entitlements like Pensions and whatnot. The USA owes this money, but they are not counting it in the current "US Debt" number. The true number is both of those added together, which really is now over 132 trillion.

But hey, dont sweat it. Your share of that debt is only $926,279.



> America may fall, in fact it surely will some day. Italy fell one day a while back(about 1500 years ago) but the world is still here.


If it got bad enough, all it would take is a LDS Prophet to declare: "All saints come to zion" and reestablish the Mormon Battalion. We'd have a larger armed force than the US Military. Mormon folk already believe in a future gathering to "zion".

-DallanC


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> If it got bad enough, all it would take is a LDS Prophet to declare: "All saints come to zion" and reestablish the Mormon Battalion. We'd have a larger armed force than the US Military. Mormon folk already believe in a future gathering to "zion".
> 
> -DallanC


Google drone strike, cruise missle, laser guided bomb, etc.
If the "gubmint" comes for you and your AR they will get you. From so far away you won't know they are comming.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...ues-dicks-sporting-goods-refusing-sell-rifle/


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Oregon has definitely classified age, 18 and older, as a protected class against "discrimination in public accommodation.". Sounds like the plantiff has a potentially strong case considering the state also allegedly has a law about firearm purchase age. 

These companies should have spent more time drafting policy that respected state law.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...ues-dicks-sporting-goods-refusing-sell-rifle/


H*** yeah!

And you know attorney fees are covered! The old "right to refuse service" doesn't work with anything else in the millennial era(ex. bathrooms), it shouldn't work for gun sales.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

All an 18 - 20 year old needs to do is say they identify as a 22 year old. Problem solved.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Gordon said:


> Google drone strike, cruise missle, laser guided bomb, etc.
> If the "gubmint" comes for you and your AR they will get you. From so far away you won't know they are comming.


You really think the "gubmint" is going to commit genocide...?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

DallanC said:


> If it got bad enough, all it would take is a LDS Prophet to declare: "All saints come to zion" and reestablish the Mormon Battalion. We'd have a larger armed force than the US Military. Mormon folk already believe in a future gathering to "zion".
> -DallanC


You really think 'the so called church' is going to establish an armed insurrection--I mean seriously...I really can't stop giggling at this...imaging the green jello brigade charging in riding armored tapirs. I gotta stop! 

geez louise guys aren't we going down the conspiratorial rabbit hole?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Airborne said:


> YI really can't stop giggling at this...imaging the green jello brigade charging in riding armored tapirs...
> ..singing thier battle song while they ride...


(The Primary President would certainly be leading the charge!)

Behold! A royal army
With banner, sword, and shield,
Is marching forth to conquer
On life's great battlefield.
Its ranks are filled with soldiers,
United, bold, and strong,
Who follow their Commander
And sing their joyful song:

Victory, victory, Thru him that redeemed us!
Victory, victory, Thru Jesus Christ our Lord!
Victory, victory, victory, Thru Jesus Christ, our Lord!

And now the foe advancing, That valiant host assails,
And yet they never falter;
Their courage never fails.
Their Leader calls, "Be faithful!"
They pass the word along;
They see his signal flashing
And shout their joyful song:
(Chorus)

Oh, when the war is ended, When strife and conflicts cease,
When all are safely gathered
Within the vale of peace,
Before the King eternal,
That vast and mighty throng
Shall praise his name forever,
And this shall be their song:
(Chorus)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Airborne said:


> You really think 'the so called church' is going to establish an armed insurrection--I mean seriously...I really can't stop giggling at this...imaging the green jello brigade charging in riding armored tapirs. I gotta stop!


*No I don't. *

But I wasn't talking insurrection here, I was talking financial collapse of the Country. At that point of a melt-down there really isn't anything beyond state governments.

Utah is probably more prepared than any other for such a thing. Have you ever heard of the Utah Legal Tender Act, passed in 2011? That's fairly surprising isn't it... hmmm why would the state feel the need to enact such a thing?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utah_Legal_Tender_Act



> geez louise guys aren't we going down the conspiratorial rabbit hole?


No... but is preparedness for a very visible upcoming major event wrong?

PS: The only religious based Military Unit in US Military history was the ___ ___ (fill in the blank)

-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

The Mormon Battalion was formed for service of the US gov't. It wasn't to defend a religion. Basically, the very definition of "a well regulated militia"...


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

DallanC said:


> But I wasn't talking insurrection here, I was talking financial collapse of the Country. At that point of a melt-down there really isn't anything beyond state governments.
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, you stated the gathering of 'zion' and having a large theocracy based army, I guess your 'translation' of the word 'army' is different than mine...



DallanC said:


> Utah is probably more prepared than any other for such a thing. Have you ever heard of the Utah Legal Tender Act, passed in 2011? That's fairly surprising isn't it... hmmm why would the state feel the need to enact such a thing?
> 
> -DallanC


Ummm.... if you are looking at the Utah state legislature for acts of knowledge and wisdom I have some ocean front property in Arizona to sell ya 



DallanC said:


> No... but is preparedness for a very visible upcoming major event wrong?
> 
> -DallanC


Preparedness is a great thing: like having an education, staying healthy, regular medical/dental visits, staying out of debt where possible, living within one's means, contributing to your 401(k), having an emergency fund, staying married, etc. I believe in these things

Stockpiling gold and ammunition for the whatever foretold calamity is on the horizon not so much.



DallanC said:


> *
> 
> PS: The only religious based Military Unit in US Military history was the ___ ___ (fill in the blank)
> 
> -DallanC*


*

The Mormon Battalion is an interesting thing, I thought this summed it up nicely:

On June 2, 1846, President Polk wrote in his diary: "Col. [Stephen W.] Kearny was. . . authorized to receive into service as volunteers a few hundred of the Mormons who are now on their way to California, with a view to conciliate them, attach them to our country, and prevent them from taking part against us."

and let's not forget their only great battle that they fought:

The only "battle" they fought was near the San Pedro River in present-day Arizona against a sizable number of wild cattle. The battalion reached this area in November 1846, and their presence aroused curiosity among these animals. After the bulls of these herds caused destruction to some of the mules and wagons and resulted in two men being wounded, the men loaded their guns and attacked the charging bulls, killing 10-15 of the wild cattle, which was sarcastically termed the "Battle of the Bulls".

History is fun and messy, this is a fun read if your into that sort of thing:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zion's_Camp*


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Airborne said:


> Stockpiling gold and ammunition for the whatever foretold calamity is on the horizon not so much.


Gold is one of the safest assets to invest in. It's value steadily continues to increase. It is a real currency vs the dollar which is nothing more than "legal tender" anymore. It's accepted worldwide. Visa stole it's slogan. Gold - it's everywhere you want to be.

So stockpiling gold and ammo, in any country and for any foreseeable event both good or bad, is actually a great idea. If traditional currency went away, or governments collapsed, ammunition would also be worth a great amount of money or bartering value.

That stockpile of .22 I sold when everyone went bonkers was a great example. That wasn't even with a collapsed economy/government.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Back to the Dick's situation.

At least one lawsuit has been filed for age discrimination.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/2...olicies/ar-BBJUJKp?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

From the article: "Oregon law allows residents to buy shotguns or rifles starting at age 18."

That is what allows it to be a legit complaint. Most age discrimination events (on a federal level) begin at age 40. Hey, does this now mean I have a right to my qualified plan savings without the 10% penalty before I turn 59-1/2...?


----------

